# The Impiety of the 5-Day Work Week and Exodus 20:9



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2008)

The Impiety of the 5-Day Work Week and Exodus 20:9 « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree. God has convicted me much in the last year about my Saturday indulgences, acting as if it were a "play-day." Putting more of that time into study and reading has brought me great benefit.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 3, 2008)

I understand this commandment to mean that all worldly duties including work and recreation to be done in 6 days with the 7th being a day peculiarly consecrated for holiness.


----------



## etexas (Aug 3, 2008)

As one who is an investor with some sideline banking, 5 Days is pretty much all I can do on that front. I use Saturday to read ,spend time with my wife and catch up on things. I don't really view it as a wasted day, it is slower paced, but I really see nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 3, 2008)

I think the problem is "idleness". However, WHAT constitutes idleness is one of those things I don't think the Bible is going to legislate.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 3, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I think the problem is "idleness". However, WHAT constitutes idleness is one of those things I don't think the Bible is going to legislate.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2008)

With a 50 hour a week job and a church to pastor...well, it's not a problem for me. I'm rarely "idle", although I'd like more time with my wife.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 5, 2008)

In our culture, many people use that sixth day (Saturday) to catch up on other kinds of work they don't have time to do during the five-day work week: grocery shopping, laundry, lawn mowing and general work around the house, etc. This is a perfectly legitimate use of the day. It's sort of an "extra" day to get other stuff done.

Playing golf or watching sports on TV is also a legitimate use of the day, of course.


----------

